# Worst tandem ever...



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

View attachment 892744

...or when your riding partner is a real Nazi


----------



## deuxdiesel (Jan 14, 2007)

Hans and Franz heard that a tandem would help their relationship, but it never went anywhere.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

You can't tell from the still image, but that's a "walking tandem". Those legs actually walk when they pedal. Great climber but really sucked on downhills.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

This is great fun, but I was very curious what it actually is. A bit of digging found this source, which seems credible World War I in Photos: Technology - The Atlantic

According to the Atlantic, this photo was taken during WWI in 1917, (pre-Nazi party by 2 years btw). It is a German communications unit. It looks like there is a dynamo behind the bike near the ground with a cable to carry the power running back to the radio. I'm guessing the other is an engine driven generator.


----------



## deuxdiesel (Jan 14, 2007)

12 spoke 40" tandem wheels in the background. 29ers are so this century.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

radial spoking


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Good thing they didn't have Ventana's, maybe their world dominance would have been realized if they did.


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

ki5ka said:


> (pre-Nazi party by 2 years btw)


Yeah I kinda cringed when I wrote the caption and was wondering when a history buff was going to catch me on that... +repped for that!


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

thanks


----------

